# Help! My chihuahua isderweight.



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

*Help! My chihuahua is VERY underweight.*

Was wondering if anyone could offer me some advice!! 
My chihuahua bailey lost A LOT of weight a couple of months ago when his interest in food started to decrease, I offered him other food as I thought this might help but very soon after he stopped eating all together. I took him to my vet who I must say was very unhelpful! She said yes he was very underweight but told me I have been over feeding him! She said to leave him a few days as he may just have an upset tummy. So I did. Eventually he did start eating again but by this time he had become very skinny!! 

As I said this was a few months ago. His appetite now has greatly improved. I am currently feeding him 150g pouches of wet food ( which is like a loaf with real pieces of chicken and bacon in it) and in the evening a little more than a handful of kibbles/dry biscuits. As we live in flat/apartment we have no garden bailey goes on three walks a day these are never more than 10 minutes except on the weekend where we may take him to a big park when the weathers nice. Baileys very active he's only 13 months old when I got him six months ago he was a little slim but not grossly underweight like he is now. 

I am at a loss of what to do and do not have the money at the moment for a trip to the vets. So would greatly welcome any advice you could give me.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What is he eating now?
Did the vet check his teeth and for worms?


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

Have just edited the original post as I accidentally submitted it before it was finished. She did give me a wormer and flee treatment to give him and did a general heck of him and had a listen to his belly, checked his teeth. And couldn't find anything wrong with him. He is very energetic now (he wasn't at the time) and is completely happy but you can see his ribs and his vertebrae and the two bones (his hips I think) just before his tail. And even when we take him on walk people actually make comments about his weight and its very upsetting. It's not like I starve my dog and he is eating happily now he jus doesn't seem to be gaining any weight. I will try and pot some pictures but as he is jet black hrs not very photogenic.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Umm , he could have worms, they eat their food in their stomach. Has he been checked for them?


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep he has been wormed, flead and teeth checked!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What actual foods are you using, and what quantities? I find to gain weight it is better to feed several small meals.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

The wormer that the vet gave you does it cover heart worm aswell? As some wormers don't and if it's heart worm that would explain why he isint putting on any weight..considering she checked everything else it's the only other thing I can think of.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

In the morning he eats Tesco's finest prime cuts wig is like a loaf with real pieces of chicken and bacon and this weighs 150grams and he gets a cup full of Bakers complete biscuits in the evenings. As I said I have no garden so he gets 2/3 10 minute walks a day.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Try a good 5 star food. I use Fromm. You might have to feed 3 meals a day, instead of 2 large meals. Some dogs are just lean. But the ribs and hip bones should not be so prominent, that people are noticing. Good luck with this little guy.


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

Exactly! They definitely are too prominent and it's even more visible when he is walked with my mother in laws chihuahua boy who is a very good weight. Thank you for all your advice so far!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You are feeding a very poor quality diet unfortunately. His little digestive system, just can't get enough nutrition from it. Because Chis eat so little, it is really important that they only eat quality foods.
Bakers is one of the worst foods on the market, based on cheap cereals and full of artificial additives. I wouldn't even feed it to my hamsters lol. 
Check out whichdogfood.co.uk it is a site that rates commercial dog food out of 5 stars. Bakers doesn't even get one. It will give you some ideas about which are better quality foods. 
I feed a fresh raw diet, made up of meat, bone and offal bought from the butchers or supermarket. This is the best way to feed a dog IMO, and there is a whole section dedicated to raw feeding on this site.
There are lots of different ways to feed a quality diet, and I'm sure we can help you find one that suits both you and Bailey.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, from the brand you mention I assume you are in the UK, Bakers is a poor quality food and I would not feed it. Dog food advisor UK and which dog food give an unbiased opinion on good quality kibbles and wet food. The top brand in the UK at the mo is EDEN and is a 5* kibble. It is only available on the Internet at the moment through their website, they will however send you a free sample to try before you buy. If you want to still give wet food in the morning James Wellbeloved do a nice little pouch in two varieties that are 4* I hope you don't think I'm pushing these particular brands as this is not my intention just pointing out a couple that are readily available at a decent price, good luck.


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

oh my gosh I had no idea it was sooo bad I actually feel awful right now!! I will defiantly be checking out those websites. Also what are your views on feeding a mixed wet and dry food? Is it necessary to feed wet food as well? I just thought I wouldn't like to eat dry food every day for the rest of my life so bailey probably wouldn't either lol.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't feel bad, Bakers spend millions on a great marketing campaign so that people believe they are feeding their dogs the best. Now you know you can make some changes, and Im sure Bailey will be in tip top shape in no time.
Wet food can be a great choice, most fussy dogs prefer the smell and taste, and often they are less processed than dry foods. Wet foods are rated on whichdogfood too, there are some good ones available in the UK now.


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

Well thank you guys so much for advising those websites I've had a good look through (and still looking) it does appear that Eden is the best and seems to be the most cost effective out of all the 5star foods so I will defiantly be trying that and will continue my search for the most cost effective wet food.

Thank you guys all soooo much for your help an advice!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have heard great things about the Lily's Kitchen tinned foods. With only one Chi, you would probably have to freeze some, half a can fed alongside a quality kibble like Eden would last you 4 or 5 days. That's one of the best things about owning tiny dogs, even on the best foods they are so cheap to feed!


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

So he never stands still on the scales but I think he is around the 3kg mark do u no the amount he should be eating? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bailey_button said:


> So he never stands still on the scales but I think he is around the 3kg mark do u no the amount he should be eating?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It depends on his ideal weight and the k/cup of the food he is on.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dog-food-calculator/

The above link is a great tool to get a starting point 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey_button (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you.xx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If the vet gave you a dewormer, that doesn't mean he was checked for worms. You could always take a stool sample in to the vet and have them make sure he doesn't have any worms. He's a young pup and requires a good quality food. I would personally give him more food than you are because young pups burn the food off quick.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with the advice given. Even with the wormer given, please get your pup checked to make sure there isn't a problem anyway. From what I've seen, Eden is a great food, so if you are able to switch to that, it will make a very positive difference in your babys health. Also, make sure you are feeding the appropriate amount for a puppy. Puppy's usually are fed up to twice as much as an adult dog. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

With Angel, he had to be wormed more than once. He didn't have visible worms, but they showed up in the fecal test. So, it's best to get it checked!

I have the opposite problem with Angel! He loves, loves, loves to eat ! Anything! 
I hope you find something that helps him put weight on!


----------

